# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Blueboard

## dodge

HI there guys, 
Im new at this so bare with me.
I just bought a old aluminium cladded home and was wondering how to go about renovating it in Blueboard.
Is it a good product?
How do i get information on it?
Does anyone know what price it sells for?
And Does anyone know a good installer of this product? 
Im in the Liverpool area 
Please help 
Many thanks

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I just bought a old aluminium cladded home and was wondering how to go about renovating it in Blueboard. Remove and replace
Is it a good product? It has been around a long time
How do i get information on it? Go to www.csr.com.au and look for 'texture base sheet'
Does anyone know what price it sells for? A 1200x2440 7.5mm sheet is listed at http://buybuildingsupplies.com.au at $32.46 per sheet....but there are a range of sheet sizes
And Does anyone know a good installer of this product? No. But you might be able to contact a tradie in your area through the buy building supplies affiliated site, http://tradeconnect.com.au

----------


## ausdesign

Styrene may be another option - check out 'Masterwall'

----------


## Lcykiang

Hi .... you can go to the James Hardie website and if you want further information on blueboard, lookup harditex .... which is James Hardie's product name for blueboard. 
Hope this will help, as I am learning how to install blueboard myself and just downloaded the manual through another Reno Formum's direction. 
Cheers, Linda.

----------

